# 20g set up



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Gonna start my 20g up in guest bedroom. With just a couple fish mostly corals. Need suggestions for light and filter adeuqate but not high dollar..... thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No filter needed. If your going to add mostly corals, I'd suggest getting 40lbs of Live Rock, or using at least 40lbs of Macro Rock, Base Rock.
Evergrow Dimmable Full Spectrum 120W LED for Reef Coral Aquarium | eBay
24" 96 Watt 4X24W HO T5 Extendable Light Fish Tank Aquarium Reefs | eBay


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

awesome I was hoping you would see my post will have to check into all of that!!


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

OOPS, also, sand or no sand


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Live sand you mean? That's all up to you in the substrate. Some use it, some don't.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

NO not just sand I will have the live rock for sure a lot of live rock, right????So would I still need the sand? Just trying to keep the cost down but to still have it be a good set up. 

We love the corals. We are going to a lfs in our area tomorrow that supposedly has 2000 corals in the store.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If you went with 2lbs of Live Rock per gallon, nope, you definitely would not need substrate. Actually that helps keep the system cleaner if you don't have have any, as the.powerheads keep the detrius off the bottom and it.usually doesn't collect.

2000 corals!!!!! I'm drooling already =)


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Yep will let u know how it is for a beginner i am sure it will be over whelming. We r lucky to have several lfs in our area. Supposedly this onewe r going to has a website also. I am friends with a girl from one of the lfs and she didnt know about this one. I found it onthe internet. She is going when she gets her taxes.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Right on!!


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

The store with all the corals was great. Google gateway aquatic st louis mo. You can see the place. They also have an online business call zomaniaor something like that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

